# JSP und HTML



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

Ich möchte die Daten aus einem Textfield lesen und per Button klick in eine Auswahlliste hinzufügen. Die Auswahliste, Button etc. sind HTML Komponenten. Das ganze muss ich mit jsp machen.  Der Button ist nicht zum abschicken( kein submit) Das alles soll in ein jsp Dokument implementiert werden. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Und wo liegt das Problem?
Poste mal was du bisher hast und was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## RaoulDuke (11. Jul 2006)

Klingt nach JavaScript, oder wie soll ich sonst das "kein submit" verstehen?


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

das war leider nur ein Teil des eigentlichen Problems...ich muss eigentlich Datensätze aus eine Datenbank Tabelle lesen und in eine Auswahlliste hinzufügen und Daten aus Textfield lesen und in die Datenbank Tabelle hinzufügen. 
Textfield per Button klick lesen:



```
<%
if( null != request.getParameter("NeueRolle_OK")){

	String str = request.getParameter("Text1");
	ver.insertRolle(_dbCon,str);	// das ist eine insert Methode aus einer Klasse, die Datenbank verwaltet 
}
%>
```

das funktioniert natürlich nicht mit 
null != request.getParameter("NeueRolle_OK")


Datensätze in die Auswahlliste hinzufügen:

```
<%
   
	Vector list = ver.getRollen(_dbCon);  // auch eine Methode aus einer Klasse
	ListIterator iter = list.listIterator();
	while(iter.hasNext()){%>
document.getElementById("Select2").add(<%=iter.next()%>);
<%
}
%>
```

die Datensätze werden richtig gelesen und ich kann im Browser ausgeben, aber ich kann nicht in die Auswahlliste hinzufügen

ps: Danke für schnelle Antwort


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Du brauchst doch in JSP nicht mit auf HTML über DOM zuzugreifen, du kannst doch die HTMLseite direkt generieren.


```
<select name="myname">
<%
      Vector list = ver.getRollen(_dbCon);
   ListIterator iter = list.listIterator();
   while(iter.hasNext()){%>

<option> <%=iter.next()%> </option>

<%
}
%>
</select>
```


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

ja ...aber das ganze soll ja per Button klick geschehen, ich hab's mit Javascript-funktionen ausprobiert ... aber es klappt nicht...ich habe mehr als eine Auswahlliste und alle Listen und Textfields etc. erscheinen per Button klick tun ihre "Aufgabe" und werden wieder "versteckt" ...die komponenten werden durch visibity attrinubut versteckt oder angezeigt... vllt ist das auch das Hauptproblem...


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Ist doch kein Problem beim Buttonklick rufst du die JSP mit bestimmten parametern auf und erhälst eine mit den Daten gefüllte HTML-Seite.


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

genau das ist das Problem ... ich kann die Daten nicht in eine neue html Seite abschicken, das meinte ich mit kein submit. es soll eine normale klick Button sein. das ganze muss ich leider in einem jsp Dokument realisieren, weil sonst die Verbindung zur Datenbank nicht mehr existiert, ich habe klassen instanzen der Datenbankverwaltung Klasse und die werden durch login des Benutzers einmalig erzeugt...also ich kann Daten nicht abschicken ich habe nur ein login.jsp und main.jsp keine weitere seiten...


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Du sollst die Daten an die main.jsp schicken, die dann deine Liste aufbaut. 
Das alles clientseitig zu lösen ist doch albern, dafür gibt es doch Servlets und Jsp.


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

na ja ... ich habe mehrere Auswahllisten, Eingabe Komponenten etc. und auf der linken Seite der Website habe ich mehrere Buttons( Navigation) die, die Komponenten aktivieren bzw deaktievieren (durch visible oder hidden und z.index Attribute) das alles ist in main.jsp implementiert. deshalb kann ich die Daten nicht per submit button abschicken


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Du meinst, weil sonst die Attribute visible/invisible der Komponenten verloren gehen? 
Was ist denn überhaupt das Ziel der Anwendung? Also was willst du realisieren?


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

Das Ziel ist Verwaltung einer Datenbank... bestimmte Personen(Rollen) sollen bestimmte Rechte bekommen
ich habe zwei jsp Dokumente login.jsp und main.jsp.
login.jsp ist ein Formular und die Daten schicke ich zu main.jsp,  ich bekomme die Daten in main.jsp durch:

if ( null != request.getParameter("Login") ) {
        if ( null == _dbCon )
            _dbCon = new model.Connector();
        String strComputer = request.getParameter("Computer");
        String strName = request.getParameter("Datenbankname");
        String strUser = request.getParameter("Benutzername");
        String strPassword = request.getParameter("Passwort");
        _dbCon.open(strComputer, strName, strUser, strPassword);
}
die Verbindung zur Datenbank wird geöffnet es funktioniert alles prima, auf der Seite main.jsp habe ich mehrere Buttons Neu Rolle, Rechte der Rolle... etc. diese Buttons sind feste Bestandteil der Seite eine Art Navigation...
wenn ich auf Neue Rolle klicke erscheinen Eingabe Komponenten durch .style.visibility = "visible" 
die Eingabe komponenten sind Textfeld, ok_Button cancel_Button etc... also <div> komponenten
wenn man auf ok_Button klick soll Textfeld (Die Rolle) gelesen und in die Datenbank Tabelle hinzugefügt werden. und die Eingabe komponenten sollen wieder durch .style.visibility = "hidden" weg. Ich habe Problem mit ok_Button, wie soll ich so ein Button implementieren... alles andere habe schon...


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

Es ist mir nicht ersichtlich ob du die Funktionsweise von
JPS-Seiten(Servlets) nun kennst oder nicht:

Das Servlet wird nach Erzeugung und Versenden der erzeugten
HTML-Seite beendet und existiert nicht mehr wenn der Browser
die Seite empfangen hat.

Wenn du dies bereits weißt, kann eine interaktive HTML-Seite
nur mit JavaScript funktionieren. Also dein Button bekommt
einen JavaScript-Listener verpaßt:

<... onClick="meineFunktion()"...>

Diese _meineFunktion_ muß dann auf die CSS-Attribute deiner
div-Komponenten der HTML-Seite zugreifen.

Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe, und dies _eindeutig_
rein gar nichts mit Java (JSP, ...) zu tun hat, empfehle ich dir
ein JavaScript (HTML/CSS) - Forum.


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

...nein die Funktionweise von JSP kenne ich nicht, deshalb komme ich ja nicht weiter...dieses Projekt muss ich aber mit jsp realisieren, ich habe keine andere Alternative.

ich weis aber was Du mir sagen willst, aber ich weis auch das man in einer Javascript Funktion keinen Javacode integrieren kann:

function NeueRolleOK_onclick() {
<%
String str = request.getParameter("Text1");
ver.insertRolle(_dbCon,str);  
%>
}

so ein Code wäre total sinnlos, wie soll ich denn in einem JavaScript-Listener meine Java methoden aufrufen und wie bekomme ich die Daten aus den Eingabe-Komponenten und wie kann ich Daten aus meiner Java Datenbank Klasse in eine HTML Komponente hinzufügen ?(zb. in eine Auswahlliste). Das ist eigentlich alles, was ich wissen wollte...Kann man sowas nur mit Formularen und submit-Button realiseren?


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...nein die Funktionweise von JSP kenne ich nicht, deshalb komme ich ja nicht weiter...dieses Projekt muss ich aber mit jsp realisieren, ich habe keine andere Alternative.



Dann verklickere deinem Auftraggeber daß es _alleine mit JSP_ nicht funktionieren *kann*!

Das ist in etwa so als würde von dir verlangt werden, Online-Banking ohne Internetverbindung zu machen.



			
				frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das man in einer Javascript Funktion keinen Javacode integrieren kann:
> 
> function NeueRolleOK_onclick() {
> <%
> ...



Eben! Du kannst keine Java-Code von JavaScript(HTML, ...) aus aufrufen, weil es
diesen zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht mehr gibt.



			
				frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich Daten aus meiner Java Datenbank Klasse in eine HTML Komponente hinzufügen ?(zb. in eine Auswahlliste). Das ist eigentlich alles, was ich wissen wollte...Kann man sowas nur mit Formularen und submit-Button realiseren?



Mit submit-Button: Ja. Dann rufst du allerdings wieder eine JSP-Seite (dieselbe oder eine
andere auf).

Schau dir mal diese Seite an ob du so etwas ähnliches suchst.

Auswahl von Ländern und Städten mit und ohne Button-Klick


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

mein Auftraggeber ist eine Hochschule, das ganze ist nur ein Übungsprojekt und ich habe noch nie zuvor irgendwas mit JSP oder HTML gemacht. Projekt ist fast fertig Verbindung zur Datenbank, erstellen von Tabellen etc... aber ich komme mit den HMTL komponente nicht zurecht.

Ich kann die Seite nicht wieder aufrufen. Es gibt Klassen instanzen die nachdem Login erzeugt werden. (siehe Code oben). ich bekomme NullPointerException... 

Der Link ... ja genau ...sowas ähnliches ...


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann die Seite nicht wieder aufrufen. Es gibt Klassen instanzen die nachdem Login erzeugt werden. (siehe Code oben). ich bekomme NullPointerException...
> 
> Der Link ... ja genau ...sowas ähnliches ...



Wie du in deinem Browser sehen kannst ("Der Link") wird bei mir auch 
jedesmal dieselbe Seite aufgerufen.

Das Servlet entscheidet halt anhand der übergebenen Parameter, was es machen
soll/darf/...

Hier nochmal ein Link auf eine vereinfachte Seite, die ich erstellt
habe, also eine ähnliche Frage wie deine hier auftauchte.

Liste-2-Komponenten abhängig von Auswahl Liste1

Wenn du willst, poste ich mal dessen Source um die grundlegende Vorgehensweise
zu erkennen.


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

P.S.: Ich habe das Ganze aus Neugier auch mal rekursiv mit beliebig vielen
Listen gecodet (nur wenige Zeilen mehr   ), diesen Source allerdings nur zuhause.


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

Das ist eigentlich genau das was ich realisieren soll ...allerdings habe ich verschiedene Komponeneten die per Button klick erscheinen sollen.

diese Buttons sind auf der Linken Seite der Website:

```
<div>
	<table ID="Table2">
		<tr>
			<td valign="top">
				

<input id="NeueRolle" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" name="NeueRolle"
						value="Neue Rolle" language="javascript" onclick="return NeueRolle_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="Rechte" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Rechte der Rolle"
						name="Rechte" language="javascript" onclick="return Rechte_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="oeffentlichedaten" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Öffentliche Daten"
						name="oeffentlichedaten" language="javascript" onclick="return oeffentlichedaten_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="Loeschen" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Rolle Löschen"
						name="loeschen" language="javascript" onclick="return Loeschen_onclick()"></p>
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</div>
```
wenn man zb Neue Rolle - Button klick sollen die Eingabe Komponenten erscheinen und nach der Eingabe wieder verschwinden... Rechte der Rolle - Button passiert dasselbe... dies mal erscheint eine Auswahlliste mit Daten aus der Datenbank, die mal dann bearbeiten kann etc... 

wäre schön wenn du den Code postest


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dies mal erscheint eine Auswahlliste mit Daten aus der Datenbank



Und schon sind wir wieder bei der eigentlichen Problematik.
Wenn eine Aktion in der HTML-Seite (Button-Klick) Daten aus der
Datenbank holen soll, muß erneut eine Anfrage an den Server gesandt werden.

Hier mein Code für die beiden Listen.


```
<html>
<body>
  
  <%
    String LstA = request.getParameter("LstA");
    String LstB = request.getParameter("LstB");
    String Call = request.getParameter("Call");
    if (LstA==null) LstA = "1";
    if (LstB==null) LstB = LstA + "-1";
    int Calls = Call==null ? 0 : Integer.parseInt(Call);
    Calls++;
  %>
  <div align="center">
    <h1>JSP-Listen</h1>
    <h1><%=Calls%>. Aufruf</h1>
    <table>
      
      <form name="Formi" method="get" action="list.jsp">
        
        <input name="Call" type="hidden" value="<%=Calls%>"/>
        <tr><th>Liste A</th><th>Liste B</th></tr>
        <tr>
          <td>
            
            <select name="LstA" size="1" onchange="document.Formi.submit()">
              <% for (int i=1; i <= 15; ++i) {%>
              
              <option<%=LstA.equals(String.valueOf(i))?" selected":""%>> <%=i%> </option>
              <%}%>
            </select>
          </td>
          <td>
            
            <select name="LstB" size="1" onchange="document.Formi.submit()">
              <% for (int i=1; i <= 15; ++i) {%>
              
              <option<%=LstB.equals(LstA+"-"+String.valueOf(i))?" selected":""%>> <%=LstA+"-"+i%> </option>
              <%}%>
            </select>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr><td>&</td></tr>
        <tr><td align="center" colspan="2">
          
          <input type="submit" value="Aktualisieren"/>
        </td></tr>
      </Formi>
    </table>
  </div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

sagen wir mal ... ich klicke auf Neue Rolle-Button und die Eingabe Komponenten (Ein Textfeld und ein Ok-Button) erscheinen. Ich gebe den Namen der Rollen ein zb. Dekan oder Einsatzplaner ...und klicke auf ok-Button. jetzt soll die Eingabe in die Datenbank Tabelle-Rollen hinzugefügt werden und die Eingabe Komponenten(Textfeld, ok-Button) sollen verschwinden. Wie kann ich diesen ok-Button implementieren Java-Script ? submit-Button ? ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll...

wo kann ich meine Java code integrieren diesen Code nur zwei Zeilen:
<%
String str = request.getParameter("Text1");
ver.insertRolle(_dbCon,str);
%>

_dbCon ist instanz der Klasse für Datenbankverbindung und ver ist instanz der Klasse für die Datenbankabfragen und insert methoden...
wenn ich dieses Problem löse ist der Rest nicht so schwer...


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Oh man Stundenten.

Ich hab vorhin schon geschrieben, daß du kein JavaScript dafür brauchst. Lass den HTML-Code einfach von der JSP-Seite generieren. Wenn dir nicht klar ist wie JSP funktioniert, lern erstmal die Basics.


----------



## frealiork (11. Jul 2006)

was für Basics ...? ich muss in zwei Tagen fertig sein... :? 

ohne Code wird das nichts...ok... ich erkläre die Problematik mit Code Beispielen:

ich habe eine login.jsp datei ...eine Formular, die schickt die Login-Daten per Submit-Button zu main.jsp mit diesen login-Daten wird eine Datenbankverbindung erzeugt...in main.jsp

Der Code Datenbank Verbindung:

```
<%
model.Connector _dbCon = null;
model.Verwaltung ver = null;

String Benutzer = null;  	
	if ( null != request.getParameter("Login") ) {
        if ( null == _dbCon )
            _dbCon = new model.Connector();
        String strComputer = request.getParameter("Computer");
        String strName = request.getParameter("Datenbankname");
        String strUser = request.getParameter("Benutzername");
        String strPassword = request.getParameter("Passwort");
        _dbCon.open(strComputer, strName, strUser, strPassword);
  		Benutzer = strUser;
  		 ver = new model.Verwaltung();
	}
%>
```

... und diese Buttons sind für die einzelne Funktionalitäten der Webseite :


```
<div>
	<table ID="Table2">
		<tr>
			<td valign="top">
				

<input id="NeueRolle" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" name="NeueRolle"
						value="Neue Rolle" language="javascript" onclick="return NeueRolle_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="Rechte" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Rechte der Rolle"
						name="Rechte" language="javascript" onclick="return Rechte_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="oeffentlichedaten" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Öffentliche Daten"
						name="oeffentlichedaten" language="javascript" onclick="return oeffentlichedaten_onclick()"></p>
				

<input id="Loeschen" style="WIDTH: 160px; HEIGHT: 24px" type="button" value="Rolle Löschen"
						name="loeschen" language="javascript" onclick="return Loeschen_onclick()"></p>
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</div>
```

wenn man auf Neue Rolle klickt erscheinen diese div komponenten durch Attribut VISIBLITY:hidden wird auf visible gesetzt



```
<div id="Neu" style="LEFT:250px; VISIBILITY:hidden; WIDTH:520px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 230px; HEIGHT: 247px">
	<P align="center"><font size="6">Neue Rolle</font>[/B]</P>
	

	<table ID="Table3" style="WIDTH: 520px; HEIGHT: 160px">
		<tr>
			<td style="WIDTH: 231px; HEIGHT: 35px"><font>Geben Sie den Namen der Rolle ein :</font></td>
			<td align="right" style="HEIGHT: 35px"><input id="Text1" type="text" maxLength="80" size="40" name="Text1"></td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td>
			<td align="right" valign="bottom">
				<input id="NeueRolle_OK" style="WIDTH:80px; HEIGHT:24px" type="button" value="ok" name="NeueRolle_OK">
				<input id="Neue_Rolle_Cancel" style="WIDTH:80px; HEIGHT:24px" type="button" value="Abbrechen"
					name="Neue_Rolle_Cancel" language="javascript" onclick="return NeueRolleCancel_onclick()">
			</td>
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</div>
```


wenn ich auf NeueRolle_OK klicke soll die Eingabe in die Datenbank durch diesen Javacode 


```
String str = request.getParameter("Text1");
ver.insertRolle(_dbCon,str);
```


----------



## frealiork (12. Jul 2006)

ok...das Problem habe ich gelöst...
ich habe alles mit submit Buttons gemacht, die Seite ruf sich selber auf, und dadurch aktualisiert. Das war ja auch mein Ziel von Anfang an, aber das Problem war, dass die Login-Daten verloren gehen, wenn die Seite sich selber aufruft. Die Daten brauche ich aber für Datenbank Verbindung. Sonst kann ich die Auswahllisten nicht aktualisieren und bekomme Null Pointer Exception. Wenn sich jetzt die Seite selber aufruf werden auch Login-Daten übergeben die sind in versteckte HTML komponenten gespeichert

Der Code:

```
<input type="hidden" name="Comp" value="<%=strComputer%>" ID="Hidden1"> 
<input type="hidden" name="DB" value="<%=strName%>" ID="Hidden2">
<input type="hidden" name="User" value="<%=strUser%>" ID="Hidden3">
<input type="hidden" name="Passw" value="<%=strPassword%>" ID="Hidden4">
```
es funktioniert jetzt alles prima...aber gibt es keine bessere Lösung, kann man die Daten auch von der Formular (also von <form> ) bekommen, ohne diese hidden Komponenten ??


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man die Daten auch von der Formular (also von <form> ) bekommen, ohne diese hidden Komponenten ??



Eben nicht! Genau darum habe ich in meinem Beispiel ja auch eine 
hidden-Komponente (Zähler der Seitenaufrufe) eingebaut, um zu zeigen,
wie zusätzliche Parameter übergeben werden können.

So wie du es machst ist es schon vollkommen richtig. Es gäbe noch eine
Möglichkeit, die DB-Zugriffe durch statische Methoden deiner Servletklasse/JSP
zu erledigen; dann kannst du, obwohl die Servlet-Instanz nach Generierung der
Seite freigegeben wird, diese Daten statisch merken. Aber diese Lösung ist wesentlich
komplizierter, da du davon ausgehen mußt, daß der Server, in der Zeit wo
der User die HTML-Seite bearbeitet, schnell mal eben die Klasse neu lädt oder
gar die ganze JVM runter und wieder rauf fährt.

Hinweis: Meinst du, daß es eine gute Idee ist, das Passwort mit zu verschicken?
Besonders sicher ist das ja nicht gerade.   



> was für Basics ...? ich muss in zwei Tagen fertig sein...


Du hast noch keine Zeit gehabt dich in die Grundlagen von JSP
einzuarbeiten und bekommst einen derart kurzfristigen Fertigstellungstermin.
Sehr befremdlich  :autsch:


----------



## frealiork (13. Jul 2006)

nein, nein...so meinte ich das nicht ...ich sollte Heute einen Vortrag halten, deshalb müssten die wichtigsten Funktionalitäten des Programm fertig sein. Die Abgabe ist nächste Woche...

Passwort??
ja ich weiss aber, gibt es eine bessere Lösung, ich benutze natürlich  method="post" und nicht  method="get"...

ist es eigentlich normal, dass man immer wieder neue Klasseninstanzen erzeugen muss(für die Datenbankverbindung), jedes mal wenn die Seite generiert wird(zb durch submit button oder Auswahlliste selektion)...ich habe das Gefühl ich mache irgendwas falsch....


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Passwort??
> ja ich weiss aber, gibt es eine bessere Lösung, ich benutze natürlich  method="post" und nicht  method="get"...



Mein DB-Passwort wird ausschließlich vom Server verwaltet. Die Seite selbst ist per
HTML-Login geschützt.



			
				frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist es eigentlich normal, dass man immer wieder neue Klasseninstanzen erzeugen muss(für die Datenbankverbindung), jedes mal wenn die Seite generiert wird(zb durch submit button oder Auswahlliste selektion)...ich habe das Gefühl ich mache irgendwas falsch....



Wenn du ein Browser-Interface benutzen willst/mußt: Ja!!

HTML ist nun mal ein Zustandsloses Protokoll: Request, Seitengenerierung/-abruf, Sende, Tür zu.

Und muß deshalb jedesmal wieder neu aufbauen.

Wenn du ein Programm (Java-Applikation) benutzen kannst, daß über Sockets kommuniziert
geht das so, wie man sich das vorstellt. 

Seitenlogin via HTML


----------



## frealiork (19. Jul 2006)

ich kann jetzt die Daten aus der Datenbank auslesen und in eine Auswahliste hinzufügen. Wenn der Benutzer ein Element selektiert, soll die Seite generiert werden aber selektierte Element soll markiert bleiben

das ist Beispielcode von oben

```
<td> 
	 
	<select name="LstA" size="1" onchange="document.Formi.submit()" ID="Select1"> 
		<% for (int i=1; i <= 15; ++i) {%> 
		 
		<option<%=LstA.equals(String.valueOf(i))?" selected":""%>> <%=i%> </option> 
		<%}%> 
	</select> 
</td>
```
...und ich habe das so gemacht:
	
	
	
	





```
<select id="Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste" style="WIDTH: 208px; HEIGHT: 202px" size="12" name="Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste"
	onchange="document.Formi.submit()">
<% 
		Vector list = ver.getRollen(dbCon); 
		ListIterator iter = list.listIterator(); 
		while(iter.hasNext()){
		String str = String.valueOf(iter.next());
		%>
		<option <%= Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste.equals(str)?" selected":""%>> <%= str%></option>
		<% 
		} 
		%>
</select>
</p>
```

ich bekomme error :
Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste cannot be resolved. 

Wie so denn ? ich kenne mich mit HTML nicht aus...


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

frealiork hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bekomme error :
> Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste cannot be resolved.
> 
> Wie so denn ? ich kenne mich mit HTML nicht aus...



Das brauchst du in diesem Fall auch nicht, da es kein HTML-Fehler ist,
sondern dein Java-Code kennt diese Variable nicht.

Vielleicht Klein/Großschreibfehler oder Tippfehler?  ???:L 

Ich sehe zumindest nicht wo _Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste_ in 
deinem *Java-Code* definiert ist.


----------



## frealiork (19. Jul 2006)

ich kenn mich mit HTML syntax nicht aus ...

aber Rollen_Rechte_Rollenliste ist der name der <select> tag  , du hast es ja mit LstA und LstB gemacht...bei mir funktioniert es leider nicht. Deshalb dachte ich vllt ist es ein HTML-syntax fehler ...

in <option> mache ich irgendwas falsch


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

*Nein! * Es hat nichts mit HTML zu tun, da HTML selbst gar keine Fehler melden kann.

Mein LstA und LstB sind im Java-Code definiert:


```
<% 
    String LstA = request.getParameter("LstA"); 
    String LstB = request.getParameter("LstB");
```

Deine Rollenliste muß auch eine Variable im *Java-Codeanteil* sein


----------



## frealiork (19. Jul 2006)

Ähm ...ja ... 

LstA.equals(String.valueOf(i) )

ganz normaler Java-String-Vergleich, jetzt sehe ich es. 

Tut mir leid ... ich bin durcheinander ...der Code wird immer unübersichtiger...


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

Mit dem Problem stehst du wahrlich nicht alleine da


----------



## hama (5. Jul 2009)

frealiork hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die Daten aus einem Textfield lesen und per Button klick in eine Auswahlliste hinzufügen. Die Auswahliste, Button etc. sind HTML Komponenten. Das ganze muss ich mit jsp machen.  Der Button ist nicht zum abschicken( kein submit) Das alles soll in ein jsp Dokument implementiert werden.
> 
> Danke im voraus



-------------------
hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar:
ich möchte von JSP halt den Parameter von einem textfield mit Java also (Getter und Setter) zurückgeben oder lesen, aber ich bekomme als Ergebnis NULL !!
hier ist mein JSP textfield:

<s:form action="klassActionName" method="POST">
<S:textfield name="fileName"  value="" lable="fileName" />
<s:submit value"read" />
</s:form>

z.B. mit getFileName() wird das Ergebnis Null geliefert!!!
hast Du irgendwie eine Ahnung, wie das geht!
danke schön,
Hama


----------

